# classpath probleme



## CosmoKey (2. Dezember 2003)

moin alle zusammen.


ich habe ein kleines problem mit meinem classpath. ich möchte meine eigenen klassen in saxon einbinden. dafür müsste ich sie meinem java bekannt machen. das machen ich dann so:
java -classpath test.jar:saxon7.jar    net.sf.saxon.Query  Demo.xq

und so müsste es ja auch funktionieren. nur bekomme ich jetzt die fehlermeldung:
Exception in threar "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net/sf/saxon/Query

das dürfte aber nicht sein. denn wenn ich bei setzten des classapth test.jar weg lasse, dann geht es doch auch, ich kann dann aber nicht auf meine eigenen klassen zugreifen. 

kann mir da jemand weiter helfen und mir sagen, wo ich den fehler mache?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Dezember 2003)

Servus!

Versuchs mal mit:

java -classpath test.jar;saxon7.jar;. net.sf.saxon.Query Demo.xq
(Unter Windows Semikolon ";" unter Unix ":")
Gruß Tom


----------

